# Tuna (Cigar Minnow) Tube for kayaks. I need help on this one.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Tuna tubes work. I've seen them in action, first hand. Why wouldn't a similar rig for Cigar Minnows be the catsass for a kayak? Tuna calm down when inserted head first into the tubes and I am sure Cigar Minnows would do the same.

I know how to rig the tubes and I guess mounting them would be dependent on the yak. Certainly you wouldn't have to reach behind you and dip out a fast moving baitfish that you couldn't see.

The tubes and the associated plumbing would be cheap and simple. You'd need varying size flow restrictors so that the tube nearest the pump wouldn't hog all of the flow. Valves would work but would make the system larger and increase the cost a bunch. I'm sure I can handle the flow restrictor problem with simple drilled plates. Hole size could be determined before gluing anything.

My concern is what pump to use. I don't see using a bilge pump because it would require mounting and would cause a lot of drag. I'd definitely want a low amperage pump that would run a long time off a tiny battery. Three hundred gph should take care oftentubes, providing 1/2gpm each. The pump could sit in the tank well and take its suction through one of the scuppers.

Any ideas?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

How many cigs per tube were you thinking?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Saltwater aquarium pump?


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Think bass. Try the net.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

One minnow per tube. You can use 1" or 1-1/4" light wall pipe about 6" long for the individual tube. The tubes will come off Tees from a main header. Water goes in the bottom and overflows out the top. The minnows tail will be out of the water. 

You can't get by with an aquarium pump because they are 120V and I doubt if they have enough flow.

A net (bait bag) causes far too much drag.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I had a brainfart last night. The old "Light Bulb" flickered, came on and stayed on. I think I have this project licked.

My ideais simple but the project might be a tiny bit complicated so I plan to do a dry run first. 

Do you think Cigar minnows and Spanish Sardineswill fit in a piece of 1" light wall PVC pipe? I am certain 1-1/4" would work but the smaller the pipe, the less drag it will cause. For my use, I'll have to use 1-1/4 or 1-1/2" because I use large Threadfin Herring about 99% of the time.

I'll probably make a 2" one for using Ladyfish for Snook in the winter.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *captken (10/22/2008)*I had a brainfart last night. The old "Light Bulb" flickered, came on and stayed on. I think I have this project licked.
> 
> My ideais simple but the project might be a tiny bit complicated so I plan to do a dry run first.
> 
> ...


They would fit but why would you want something for bait! Just use your livewell/cooler and leave them hooked up!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm thinking Kayak here. I'm an old fart and anything behind me in the yak is darn near inaccessible. Live wells in the back absolutely won't work for me. I gotta have something I can reach easily


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captken (10/22/2008)*I'm thinking Kayak here. I'm an old fart and anything behind me in the yak is darn near inaccessible. Live wells in the back absolutely won't work for me. I gotta have something I can reach easily


Hey, I can feel your pain on that one Ken!! The ol' body doesn'twant to swivel like it used to when you head waaaay over the half century mark!! I don't even try to reach around to get stuff out of my crate when I am out on the water unless I absolutely have to. I try to make sure that I have most of what I will need in front of me or attached to my body or clothing. 

The cockpit of my kayak sometimes looks somewhat like a miniature yard sale with all the "stuff" lying around between my feet or dangling from a myriad of leashes!!!


----------

